# Brace Height? for Recurve Guys



## Etter2 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just wondering what most people's brace heights were.  I have a 62inch damon howatt monterey that I shoot at 7 3/16" brace height.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 2, 2011)

Most of my recurves are over 8, usually around 8 1/2, and my longbows usually shorter around 7 1/2.
Also just depends on what the bow likes. I like shooting a little higher brace height so i dont have to wear an armguard.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a cool Howatt High Speed, 60" (recurve), that I shoot
with a brace height of 8 1/4".


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 2, 2011)

58" Wing, Red Wing Hunter @ 8 3/8"
58" Bear, Grizzly @ 8 1/2"
56" Bob Lee T/D @ 7 1/2"


----------



## Night Wing (Aug 3, 2011)

I have two 66" Blacktail take down recurves. The recommended brace height for these length bows is 7 3/4"-8". Both of mine are set at 7 3/4". 

Since the bowstring never slaps my arm, I don't wear an arm guard.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for addressing this question. i just got a bow square, and was looking at my brace heights. my long bow was 6 1/4. changed it to 7 3/8. amazing how quickly my shooting improved. i turned to my 58" bear grizzly recurve, and let's just say it's a bit off. i was just about to ask your advice about brace height for it. lo and behold barry answered it for me. thanks a lot i appreciate all your willingness to share your info and expertise.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 3, 2011)

one more question. is the brace height measured from the string to the beginning of the shelf? on my long bow i have from the string to shelf at 7 3/8. am i correct in my measurements?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 3, 2011)

String to throat of grip.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks chris. measure the same with the longbow?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> thanks chris. measure the same with the longbow?



Yep, recurve or longbow, the deepest part of the grip.

Mike, Rapidfire can tell you exactly where the brace height
is best on that Grizzly.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks guys. it's amazing the change inaccuracy. i was all over the target. now i'm hitting a whole lot closer to what i'm aiming at.


----------



## SOS (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep, this guys are all over this question.  ~8" for recurves, 7ish for a lot of longbows. Tweak from there.  Good luck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2011)

SOS said:


> Yep, this guys are all over this question.  ~8" for recurves, 7ish for a lot of longbows. Tweak from there.  Good luck.



Yep, watch your arrow flight and listen to your bow while tweakin'...it will tell you where it want's to be.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 4, 2011)

My recurve likes it anywhere between 7.5" to 8"  Right now it's a hair over 7.5"


----------

